# LOOK 986 MTB Rahmen Carbon Gr. L



## bmc02 (4. Dezember 2010)

Bitte beachtet folgende Auktion bei ebay:

Look 986 MTB Rahmen Carbon Gr. L

http://cgi.ebay.de/Look-986-MTB-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c179cc7b1 

Sitzrohrlänge Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Oberrohr 500mm Sitzrohrlänge gesamt, Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Sattelklemme: 800mm

Steuerrohrlänge 150mm

Oberrohrlänge 620mm

Gewicht mit kompletter Sattelstütze und Klemme: etwas weniger als 1600gr



Ich biete den geilsten MTB Rahmen aller Zeiten an, den Look 986. Wunderschöner sehr schneller Race- und Marathon-Rahmen, eine Saison gefahren, weißt er die üblichen Verschleißerscheinungen auf die ein Jahr auf der Piste und 1,5 Jahre im Keller mit sich bringen. Soll heißen, hier und da ist ein Kratzer oder kleine Abschürfungen von den Zügen zu finden, das Hauptmaterial des Rahmens ist aber unbeschädigt und der Rahmen damit voll einsatzbereit.

Der Rahmen kommt ohne das auf dem Bild zu sehende Tretlager, dafür mit allen anderen Elastomeren für die gedämpfte Sattelstütze und die Lehre zum Absägen des Sattelrohrs.

Wer auf der Rennstrecke der Chef sein will braucht diesen Rahmen!

Besichtigung des Rahmes nach Absprache in Stuttgart möglich, bitte vorher Kontakt über ebay.


----------

